# Chicken Necks: What to do with them



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Recently five pounds of chicken necks found their way into my freezer.  Besides using them in stocks, what other recipes can be made with them, maybe something in which they play a starring role.  My dad loved to suck the meat off a nicely roasted or braised neck.   The meat is very flavorful, and it might be nice to do something more interesting with them besides making stock or soup.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

You know what neck of chicken is so yummy ! I like that ,  my dad cook that every time there is a occasion in our house or a birthday .Specially theres a wine ...mmmmh exactly yummy eating that while drinking wine ,


----------



## tuscan chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Old recipe from Tuscany uses chicken necks and fill it. Still they can be ordered at a few restaruants. 
I found one link here

http://www.tuscany-villas.it/blog/2007/food/collo-ripieno

This is the best I found so far.


----------

